#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  "Στοιχεία Αμοιβής Επιθεωρητή" κατά την έκδοση ΠΕΑ

## Xάρης

Κατά την έκδοση ΠΕΑ και στα στοιχεία που συμπληρώνουμε στην εφαρμογή του buildingcert.gr, υπάρχει κάτω-κάτω το:
"*Στοιχεία Αμοιβής Επιθεωρητή*"
"Συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή σε ευρώ"
όπου όμως η σημείωση παρακάτω αναφέρει
"*Προσοχή:* Το παραπάνω ποσό δεν πρέπει να συμπεριλαμβάνει ΦΠΑ ή άλλες κρατήσεις"

Εσείς τι γράφετε;
Το καθαρό ποσό της συμφωνηθείσας αμοιβής χωρίς ΦΠΑΤο καθαρό ποσό της συμφωνηθείσας αμοιβής χωρίς ΦΠΑ και αφού αφαιρέσουμε τις κρατήσεις υπέρ ΤΕΕ (2,048%) και ΤΣΜΕΔΕ (3,072%)Το καθαρό ποσό της συμφωνηθείσας αμοιβής χωρίς ΦΠΑ και αφού αφαιρέσουμε τις κρατήσεις υπέρ ΤΕΕ (2,048%), ΤΣΜΕΔΕ (3,072%) και το ΦΕΜ (10%)

----------


## Kostas2002

Το ποσό που γράφει η απόδειξη σαν αμοιβή. Δηλαδή το 1

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Οι κρατήσεις όμως πού αναφέρονται;
Δεν είναι τα υπέρ ΤΕΕ και ΤΣΜΕΔΕ κρατήσεις που πρέπει να αφαιρεθούν;

----------


## Kostas2002

Από που να αφαιρεθούν; Προφανώς από τα έσοδα. Οπότε γράφονται μόνο στο βιβλίο εσόδων/εξόδων.
Στην ΑΠΥ γράφουμε τα έσοδά μας ή και τα έξοδα που κάνουμε για λογαριασμό του πελάτη (υπό διευκρίνηση το τελευταίο).

----------


## Xάρης

Στην ΑΠΥ γράφουμε μόνο το καθαρό ποσό, δηλαδή τη συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή, τον ΦΠΑ, το τελικό σύνολο, δηλαδή το άθροισμα του καθαρού ποσού και του ΦΠΑ.
Μόνο αν κόβουμε ΑΠΥ σε επαγγελματία ο οποίος θα μας παρακρατήσει και φόρο 20% αναφέρουμε το ποσό του 20% και το ποσό που τελικά λαμβάνουμε, δηλαδή: καθαρό ποσό + ΦΠΑ - 20% φόρος.

Αυτά όμως είναι άσχετα μ' αυτό που ρώτησα και έχει να κάνει με το ποσό που συμπληρώνουμε στο σχετικό κουτάκι του buildingcert.gr και που μας ζητά να αναγράψουμε τη συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή με τη σημείωση όμως ότι πρέπει να αφαιρέσουμε τις όποιες κρατήσεις.
Και ρωτώ λοιπόν, σε ποιες κρατήσεις αναφέρεται ο ποιητής;

----------

